# When to detach keikis?



## mkline3 (Jun 3, 2009)

I have pahl. lueddemanniana that has grown 2 keikis from spikes that had previously bloomed. I just cut off the larger one this weekend it is about 4 inches across and had 3 2-3 inch roots. I potted it in a 1 1/2 inch pot with sphagnum moss.

This is a pic of the newly potted keiki. Do you all think that this was an okay size to remove it from the mama plant? To small maybe? I wanted to pot it up before the roots got too long to pot with out breaking the roots.

Included is a pic of the main plant, it is growing well excecpt for one yellowing leaf. It has 2 new spikes this season.

It still has one keiki attaches, it is quite small about 2 inch leaf diameter. 
When do you think I should pot this one?

Or should I leave it on the plant? I have seen pics of this species with numerous keikis on it, sometimes the keikis themselves are blooming! Does it weaken the main plant to leave the keiki's on


----------



## mkline3 (Jun 3, 2009)

Now that I have postd it I am actually worried about the other new leaf and it's yellowing. Yikes! Any idea what it could be/how to stop it?


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 3, 2009)

Hello,

I am not that good with phals, but as far as the leaf is concerned, it seems that there is some sunburn or something like that on it!!! If a leaf gets sunburned then it is kind of inevitable not to loose it, judging from my experience...
Also, the many keikis is a sign from the plant of survival, cause the old leaves die fast! (just a guess)
Also you can check your watering vs root health!

Others will help more, i think! I just made some possible causes! Good luck


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 3, 2009)

Looks to me like the plant has some kind of fungal or bacterial disease.

Keikis should be left on until they have 2 or 3 roots a couple inches long.


----------



## Ernie (Jun 4, 2009)

I think you blinded it with that bright pink backpack. 

-Ernie


----------



## mkline3 (Jun 4, 2009)

I checked it's roots they are very vigorous and healthy, but I will repot it into fresh sphag. just in case.


----------



## Rick (Jun 4, 2009)

A phal specialist in our society says "three roots, three leaves". Since species and hybrids vary allot in size he doesn't pay as much attention to root or leaf sizes as criteria.


----------



## Kevin (Jun 4, 2009)

Ernie said:


> I think you blinded it with that bright pink backpack.
> 
> -Ernie



Or maybe it had too much Starbucks.


----------



## mkline3 (Jun 5, 2009)

Hey, if caffine improves my functioning, maybe it will work for the plant too!


----------

